# Please share your positive Honda experience...



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

I've been asked to collect some positive customer comments / stories about their Honda products. Those selected will be published in an internal Honda newsletter shared with associates. 

So, post here or drop me a PM with your Honda story. Photos are *greatly* appreciated and will add greatly to overall story. 

Thanks!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I've been asked to collect some positive customer comments / stories about their Honda products. Those selected will be published in an internal Honda newsletter shared with associates.
> 
> So, post here or drop me a PM with your Honda story. Photos are *greatly* appreciated and will add greatly to overall story.
> 
> Thanks!


1977 ( i believe) XL 75 ! my father bought it for me in 1980. this bike was in great shape but had been lost through the ice on a hockey pond. it stayed submerged for a few weeks before the ice got thick enough for a rescue attempt. it obviously got pulled from the murky depths ( can 4' be called depths ?), and drained of its fluids so i was told. the bike would no longer start, so it sat in a shed for a couple of years. 
Dad bought it for $50 as a father son project. to make a fond memory/long story short on why it would not run.....it had a bent valve. the valve was fixed " old school" with a block of wood and a hammer.....and vroom, it started up !! i abused that bike for a few years, painted it school bus yellow and sold it to help pay for a cr 125 elsinor ( Robert, what was, or did, the " elsinor" designation mean) 
fast forward to about 10 years later......i was out for a drive and a yellow bike was sitting on a front lawn with a for sale sign on it, i just had to stop ! sure enough......there was my xl ! the guy came out, told me he bought it a few years back and put rear brakes and tires on it.....nothing else and the bike worked great. 
got a bit teary looking at it as Dad had passed away, but those memories of that little bike will stay with me forever.

tim


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

my first Honda was a new 1970 candy blue and white z50a, it ran great but the lights didn't work. took it back to Anderson Honda in Detroit and they couldn't figure out why the lights wouldn't work either. back then Honda issued a warranty sticker to be placed on the bike, it was fun and other than the lights never had a problem
next up was a 1972 ct 70H, H models had the four speed transmissions and a clutch, another fine Honda product.
right now I owne a 1975 cb750k which was given to me by my college lab mate back in "82 for helping him better understand our engineering class. honestly I didn't like the looks of it and was looking to get a cb 550 but after riding the cb 750 I never looked back. a few years later I bought a 1979 cb750k and the '75 became my show bike. the '79 was much improved over the '75. I rode it well into the '90's. all riding came to a halt in the summer of 1998 when I got hurt on the job and was doing good just to walk. in 2007 I bought a 1985 nighthawk cb450sc then an'84 gl 1200 aspencade. the following year I got a '93 gl1500se,it has 97,000 miles on it and this year I got the mighty ST 1300a


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello Robert, sorry but I have another Honda motorcycle story. Bought a brand new Honda CB400 four cylinder back in 1980 and just loved the way it sounded like a Porsche back then. A friend of mine owned a Triumph Bonneville 650 and we took a lot of road trips together with never a break down (on my machine). The 400 would keep up with the Triumph until we hit 100 mph and then he would leave me in the dust. I currently own a Craftsman mower with a GCV160 and a Karcher power washer with a GC160 and they both run excellent. Thank you Honda motors.

My daughter and son in law just came over with a new 2016 Odyssey to better fit their growing family. Perfect timing for this thread.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

My Dad bought a new 1981 Accord and my Mom an 83 accord. Since then, we have owned many Hondas as small as the GX25 (25cc) worlds smallest ohc engine and as large as the 2000 cc in an Accord. Love em all!


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Honda earned my trust the most back in 2012. After other positive experiences with Honda vehicles I have a 2005 Accord EXL V6. The car only had approx 40k miles on it in 2012 and my extended warranty expired. To make a long story short my dealer who has always been great diagnosed loud engine knocking as the fifth cylinder which had gone on the engine.

Here I was with a 7 year old car at the time (out of 3/36 and now extended warranty out by about 2 months). The dealer made a few calls to the corporate headquarters and told me that they would like to ship a new engine from California to Detroit and install it in my car and give me a rental during the one week install.

I come from a Ford family and got let down by Ford (whole other story) which is why I switched to Honda.

I firmly believe Honda tries to keep their customers happy and I think I have been fortunate to have good dealers to work with. I take a lot of ribbing as well for living near Detroit.

I also have a 1990 Honda lawn mower and I had to replace the throttle cable once in 20 years so that speaks for itself.

Other Honda products owned in my family:

2003 Acura (still have)
2006, 2009, 2012, 2014 (leased Accords no issues)
2005 Accord (still have with the new engine still strong)
1990 Lawnmower (still have)
2014 HS724WA (worked great last season)
2014 HS720AM (waiting for snow this season)

Feels like I am missing something


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

My first experience with Honda was riding my cousin's 50cc motor bike. The model number is long forgotten, but maybe it was a C111. What I do remember, like it was yesterday, was that it was shinny black with gleaming chrome on the sides of the gas tank and a low slung exhaust. I can still envision the thrill of throwing a leg over the seat, reaching down and turning the key under the tank, flipping the petcock on, giving it a little choke, gripping the handlebars, giving the starter a kick and vroom! It was 1967, I was 13 years old and thought I had found the key to paradise. From that day on, I was hooked, I had to have one, and it had to be a Honda. 

Things are a little different now almost 50 years later, yet somehow still the same. Now I step up to the HS622TA, reach down and switch on the engine stop, flip on the petcock, give it a little choke, grip the handle bars, give the starter rope a tug and vroom!

I may not be racing down the road with the wind in my face, but the experience of owning a Honda is still the same.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Do you have a hard set deadline for stories? I think I have a good one, but I won't be able to get to you for another 2-3 weeks.

HS828TAS (first hydro unit) to HSS1332ATD over a 24 year span, with an HRX217 lawn mower and a number of motorcycles thrown in for good measure. Oh, and a '97 Civic.

I have to say, my favorites (so far) would be my 1975 CB750 and my '91 HS828TAS.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

1988 Fourtrax 300FW. Ridden hard and put away wet. Never a lick of trouble. Need I say more.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Couldn't resist.I need to say more. This wheeler is not my toy but a tool. It hauls my firewood, stuck machinery, plows snow, livestock and feed,transportation. You name it. It has done it. Thank You Honda.


----------



## pdd (Jul 10, 2015)

My first Honda was a 1979 Z50 3speed automatic my dad bought me when i was 6. He showed me how to ride with a quick spin around the yard. I got on the bike and he asked me if I understood his instructions. I said yes dad. I got on the bike with him my standing right next to me. I put the bike in first gear and pinned the throttle. My dad was shocked as he was chasing me up the driving yelling let go of the throttle, but it was to late. I smashed in the back of my mothers new car. What a mess but I have been riding motorcycles ever since with a few Honda's on the way. My favorite was a 1993 CBR900RR. Will see how my new HSS928A treats me


----------



## obthedog (Oct 16, 2015)

SNOW BLOWER RESUME:
- Arens compact - disc blew up after one season so I fixed it and went with to a Honda described below --I was amazed at how much faster I could clear snow with the Honda
- Used Honda HS724 - ran like a top but he bucket totally rusted out - honestly it still worked fine but wanted to go bigger so I bought a...
- Used HS928 - worked great (loved the extra power) but when I heard about all the cool stuff on the new HSS I sold it ...oops bad call because now I am waiting on my HSS and have no blower - SEE THE EMPTY SPOT IN MY GARAGE FOR THE HONDA SNOWBLOWER--I am patiently waiting until Dec. 15 (expected delivery). Other companies have improved their product but I think the new design puts all in Hondas rear view mirror so I am waiting.

Loyal customer

also own Honda Pilot, Acura MDX, 12 year old Honda mower (it wont die), have owned a Honda generator ------ One day I want an mint S200


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

Robert - 1132 - perhaps one of the first gen machines - I don't really can't remember how old but it is at least 14 years. you can lookup my comments on this forum - fun, reliable machine - worth every penny.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I own a Honda EU3000_is_ generator and am extremely happy with it. Power has gone out twice and we've always had reliable power with it. Great little generator. 
I also own an EM6500. That is another story. i can't seem to get it to run. Carb problem I suspect.
*Oh!* Almost forgot my *WONDERFUL* Honda push mower. It is the very bset cutting, rolling and opperating lawn mower I've ever used. I only wish I'd bought it years ago.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

I always watched my neighbor using his old 828, just munching snow like no tomorrow. A couple years ago he had a hip replacement so I would go blow his driveway with his machine. Well, I was hooked. Searched for a used Honda, ended up with two of them a 724 and a 928 tcd. Sold the 724 to a friend, kept the 928 for myself,never been happier. The quality of the machine is second to none, even sold my old craftsman lawnmower and bought a Honda.


----------

